# Questions.



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

How clean is the water we get from the city ? What kind of filtration has to be done before they can give it to us . Does the water company get a "report card " like food businesses do ? How can I make my drinking water at home cleaner from bacteria or anything abnormal . I ask all the questions because I watched this movie about water borne pathogens and its got me all paranoid , and not to mention , last month someone broke into one of the water treatment plants and messed with the settings , we were on a "boil water advisory " for a little while then it turned into a "do not drink water " advisory . Also , in the movie the pathogen comes from chicken run off into water streams and what's making me paranoid is that we DO have chicken farms everywhere ! Some very close to main water sources .


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Your local MUD (Municipal water Utility District) should publish and mail you an annual report on water quality. If you did not get one, you can ask for a copy to be sent free of charge.

I have/use/store a number of different water filters. Mainly, All of our household drinking water come from the ice-maker on the fridge.... and I have a VERY intense filtering system in place before the water gets anywhere near the fridge!!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

For pathogens, filter the water the very best you can before boiling it (that uses a LOT of energy/fuel) or a few drops of bleach (8 per gallon).

You can make your own bleach from pool shock (calcium hypochlorite)


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

-prepper- said:


> How clean is the water we get from the city ? What kind of filtration has to be done before they can give it to us . Does the water company get a "report card " like food businesses do ? .. .


A public Water Utility is more regulated and has higher restrictions then the bottled water you purchase at the grocery store.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Municipal water systems in the US have extremely safe levels of cleanliness most of the time. During an emergency, I'd be glad if I got water at all.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Many(most) Municipal water systems add chlorine to the water now as a redundancy(to keep from ever getting sued). It can have alot of crap in it but it should be safe to drink.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It depends a lot on where the city gets their water from. To use an unusual example, Marquette, Michigan gets their water from Lake Superior. The water is so cold and pure that it's filtered and that's it. The city website says the water is filtered. Chlorine is not mentioned.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We have a reverse osmosis filter under our sink & a separate faucet for the RO water. We use that water for all consumption purposes. If there's any kind of notice put out about the community water, we would just drink bottled water or pump from the well.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BillS said:


> ...gets their water from Lake Superior. The water is so cold and pure that it's filtered and that's it.


I wouldn't drink the water from Lake Erie or Lake Ontario!!!!


----------

